#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  Game

## WA. 璇

你們有沒有玩'Neopets' (尼奧)?
是一個養寵物的遊戲.很好玩.
我養了兩隻竉物, 其中一隻是狼人.
看一看

這是尼奧網址:http://www.neopets.com/refer.phtml?u...e=shirleylee26

----------


## 綠風

這就是那款玩FLASH小遊戲賺錢養寵物的遊戲吧
之前看我朋友在玩，所以有點印象^^

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

耶?
我以前有玩....
還記得裡面有隻蟲叫"巴茲"
所以之前我一看到大家叫BOSS:"巴茲"
馬上想到那隻蟲orz  :Shocked: 

另外我養的是獵奔(就是狼嘛~)和傑樂
現在好久都沒玩了.....
完全沒餵.....都快餓死了(能撐這麼久還真是厲害....*0*)

----------


## BOSS

這不是我.....這不是我......

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

我之前也有養一隻叫什麼去了...藏法龍吧，現在大概歸西了，真是不盡責的主人啊...，這隻剛註冊的時候沒看過，應該是新的吧？  :Question:

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

尼奧寵物不會歸西的

上面那隻是萬聖節獵奔.用畫筆就辦的到的

只不過畫筆一枝上萬.用小遊戲賺很難達到.還是用股票比較好賺...
(錢滾錢阿@@)

----------


## 布雷克

有呀...玩到不想玩....
賺到數十萬....以後再裡他們...我有6個帳號呢...

----------


## Kasar

> 你們有沒有玩'Neopets' (尼奧)?
> 是一個養寵物的遊戲.很好玩.
> 我養了兩隻竉物, 其中一隻是狼人.
> 看一看
> 
> 這是尼奧網址:http://www.neopets.com/refer.phtml?u...e=shirleylee26


http://www.neopets.com/refer.phtml?username=kenny6117
這個網址比較好XD(來亂的)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
那隻畫筆啊......我現在剩4X萬
還是沒標到
然後又被盜帳號........

----------


## WA. 璇

我養的令1隻是酷爪虎,即是老虎.

這是尼奧網址:http://www.neopets.com/refer.phtml?u...e=shirleylee26

----------


## WA. 璇

各位, 你們的用戶名是甚麼?
我的用戶名是Shirleylee26.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
你們有沒有玩'Neopets' (尼奧)? 
是一個養寵物的遊戲.很好玩.
這是尼奧網址:http://www.neopets.com/refer.phtml?u...e=shirleylee26

----------


## 夜月之狼

nightwolfkin

養獵奔中~XD

目前用遊戲賺錢買魔符石送學校中......

(加油加油￣▽￣)

----------


## ~超酷a龍~

5個帳號全忘光了...|||

因為想用的不給我用...

只能取超長又不易記得的XD

嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## WA. 璇

> nightwolfkin 
> 
> 養獵奔中~XD 
> 
> 目前用遊戲賺錢買魔符石送學校中...... 
> 
> (加油加油￣▽￣)


你想把獵奔變成甚麼樣子？

----------


## 野

喔喔~好懷念喔....
我申請第1次玩的挺認真的說....
然後就不想玩啦~
弟2次咩....剛領玩寵物就不玩了...
我的寵物們好像滿可憐的Q口Q....

----------


## 夜月之狼

嘎歐?

送學校太多會變身嗎?XD

----------


## WA. 璇

> 送學校太多會變身嗎?


不會, 你想將獵奔變成甚麼樣子？
我有很多好途徑, 
歡迎你問我.

----------


## 夜月之狼

能變成什麼樣子呢?><

----------


## WA. 璇

可以變成狼人獵奔(形像,像我的Lupe2004631), 鬼獵奔(形像)......太多了!
我可以說所有能令竉物變得酷的畫筆都很貴. 
(大多300,000np以上) (_萬聖節畫筆_400,000np以上)

参考網址:http://www.neopets.com/rainbowpool_a...l?get_pet=Lupe

你還有甚麼問題?

----------


## 夜月之狼

我連三萬都沒有......(嘆)

----------


## WA. 璇

> 我連三萬都沒有......(嘆)


不要緊, 你只玩了1個月. 我初時玩也只賺得幾千np! 
不過我有些GAME秘笈和賺錢秘笈, 有興趣嗎?  :Wink:

----------


## 黑白狼仔

嘿嘿~我完全不會....
有去辦帳號....但我不會玩...
不知道怎嚜讓寵物對打.賺錢
根本沒錢養他...QQ

----------

